# Manuka Honey while breastfeeding



## disney205 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mostly a lurker so I Hope this is in the right place......I am wondering if there is any reason why I wouldn't be ale to Eat Manuka Honey while breastfeeding. I am hoping that it helps with my IBS. I would think that if I can eat regular honey, why coldn't I eat the manuka honey. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

